# Our colt... a week old today



## Miniequine (May 15, 2008)

I can't wait to clip .....

I sent off hair samples Monday, to check for Agouti (bay)

I think he's a dun.

So, here's our little Wild man, all 17" of him!




)


----------



## Jill (May 15, 2008)

He is gorgeous!!! His head is so exotic



:wub


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (May 15, 2008)

Wow, he is STUNNING! I am IN LOVE with his head.. WOW!


----------



## Basketmiss (May 15, 2008)

He is a handsome little boy!!


----------



## Leeana (May 15, 2008)

He is so handsome,

Love that head and neck


----------



## PaintNminis (May 15, 2008)

Very Handsome


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (May 15, 2008)

Beautiful head! My kind of boy!

Robin


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (May 15, 2008)

All I can say is....


----------



## Devon (May 15, 2008)

VERY nice!!


----------



## Miniequine (May 16, 2008)

)

Thanks you guys.





I can't wait to see what's under all that fuzz !!

We sure are enjoying watching him zooming around... What a JOY





~Sandy


----------



## cowgurl_up (May 16, 2008)

Wow!!! Very pretty boy!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (May 16, 2008)

I'm in LOVE!



He is awesome!


----------



## MBhorses (May 16, 2008)

wow

he is handsome fellow.

love his but markings.


----------



## minie812 (May 16, 2008)

What a LOOKER!


----------



## Matt73 (May 16, 2008)

What a CUTE LITTLE STINKER!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 16, 2008)

congrats on a beautiful little boy


----------



## jleonard (May 16, 2008)

Wow! I'm in love, he is so well put together, just gorgeous!


----------



## Tony (May 16, 2008)

I agree with everyone. He really is gorgeous.


----------



## Mona (May 17, 2008)

COngratulations Sandy...he's adorable!




I think he looks to be a black pinto.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 17, 2008)

I am totally in


----------



## CKC (May 17, 2008)

He's really nice! Love his head!

Kim


----------

